# RIP Levi



## levihorse84 (Dec 12, 2012)

Levi passed away due to EPM. He couldn't eat because he lost use of his tongue. We put him down about a month ago. 
Levi was seriously the sweetest horse I have ever met. He was an 8 year old warmblood cross.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

He was handsome. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Rest in peace Levi.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

RIP Levi beautiful boy!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

My condolences. He was a very handsome boy


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

levihorse84 said:


> Levi passed away due to EPM. He couldn't eat because he lost use of his tongue. We put him down about a month ago.
> Levi was seriously the sweetest horse I have ever met. He was an 8 year old warmblood cross.


Sorry for your loss.....if I may ask, what is EPM?


----------



## LisaCruize11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Levi was a beautiful boy. Rest easy in pony heaven! RIP Levi


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So very sorry for you loss...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful horse-RIP Levi


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Many condolences, Levi was so handsome. (((Hugs)))


----------

